# Advice for growing Paph. rothschildianum



## Secundino (Dec 6, 2013)

Just used the search for advice but without real success (oh yes, I stopped a few times reading funny and thoughtful stuff) but I believe there must be a page with cultural recommendations for rothschildianum? Help, please!
And yes, I own a little roth for the first time!!! 
Thanks!


----------



## consettbay2003 (Dec 6, 2013)

They like it warm all year. 80 F days, 65F nights. Do you grow
under lights or in a greenhouse?


----------



## Justin (Dec 6, 2013)

Intermediate/warm tamps, bright light, humidity minimum 50%, plenty of air circulation, roots kept slightly moist, and lots of food rich in Calcium and Magnesium.


----------



## polyantha (Dec 6, 2013)

Half of my collection are roths, most of the crosses come from Taiwan.
Roths are not difficult at all, they are actually pretty easy if you get a modern clone. The older crosses or collected plants are much more difficult. I do not own one of those plants tough.

This is my biggest roth: '266'x'J' --> It is a cross from Taiwan. 266 is 'Mont Millais' x 'Val' and I was said that "J" stands for "Jeanet". I am not sure tough.






As for the potting mix: they like a mix of seedling bark, CHC and Coco fibre and some sphagnum moss. I get good results using coconut fibre in my mix. Some of my roths are in pure CHC and they do fine too, but I will use the above mix the next repotting as it is the one that turned my 266xJ into a monster.

Roths usually do better when you dont give them too much light. In the net there is a very good PDF from Xavier Garreau ("roth" on ST) about roth cuture. Just google it.

Always keep them warm all year round with a slight temperature drop in winter and don't give them too much fertilizer.

I am growing under lights btw.

Feel free to ask questions..


----------



## polyantha (Dec 6, 2013)

As for the PDF:
here you go: http://eurobodalla.org.au/fileadmin/moruya/registrations/community/orchid/Perth_2012/Paphiopedilum_culture_and_propagation.pdf


----------



## paworsport (Dec 6, 2013)

*...*



polyantha said:


> Half of my collection are roths, most of the crosses come from Taiwan.
> Roths are not difficult at all, they are actually pretty easy if you get a modern clone. The older crosses or collected plants are much more difficult. I do not own one of those plants tough.
> 
> This is my biggest roth: '266'x'J' --> It is a cross from Taiwan. 266 is 'Mont Millais' x 'Val' and I was said that "J" stands for "Jeanet". I am not sure tough.
> ...



I love your tshirt and the beast in front of you !:rollhappy:


----------



## paworsport (Dec 6, 2013)

polyantha said:


> Half of my collection are roths, most of the crosses come from Taiwan.
> Roths are not difficult at all, they are actually pretty easy if you get a modern clone. The older crosses or collected plants are much more difficult. I do not own one of those plants tough.
> 
> This is my biggest roth: '266'x'J' --> It is a cross from Taiwan. 266 is 'Mont Millais' x 'Val' and I was said that "J" stands for "Jeanet". I am not sure tough.
> ...



Could you precise the water you use and fertilizer: tap water, rain water ro water ?


----------



## polyantha (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes it is quite a beast, I am 1.90m tall...
I am using tap water, we have very good water quality in Switzerland. I use the Akerne RainMix fertilizer 1x per month. Not that often as you can see...


----------



## paworsport (Dec 6, 2013)

polyantha said:


> Yes it is quite a beast, I am 1.90m tall...
> I am using tap water, we have very good water quality in Switzerland. I use the Akerne RainMix fertilizer 1x per month. Not that often as you can see...



Oups 1.90 m ! you are booth giants ! Nice pic.


----------



## paworsport (Dec 6, 2013)

polyantha said:


> Yes it is quite a beast, I am 1.90m tall...
> I am using tap water, we have very good water quality in Switzerland. I use the Akerne RainMix fertilizer 1x per month. Not that often as you can see...



I think the water quality helps a lot to have such incredible growth rate.
In Paris, tap water is not bad, I use to water my paph for 15 years now with good results but I have observed better results with my roots with rain water especially with barbata.


----------



## Paphluvr (Dec 6, 2013)

Secundino said:


> Just used the search for advice but without real success (oh yes, I stopped a few times reading funny and thoughtful stuff) but I believe there must be a page with cultural recommendations for rothschildianum? Help, please!
> And yes, I own a little roth for the first time!!!
> Thanks!


Here is a good cultural site for all things ladyslipper.

http://www.slipperorchids.info/

Good luck with the roth.


----------



## emydura (Dec 6, 2013)

Justin said:


> and lots of food rich in Calcium and Magnesium.



I agree with that. My roths took off after I made that change, especially Mg. I'm finding them pretty easy to grow now.


----------



## Stone (Dec 6, 2013)

polyantha said:


> Half of my collection are roths, most of the crosses come from Taiwan.
> Roths are not difficult at all, they are actually pretty easy if you get a modern clone. The older crosses or collected plants are much more difficult. I do not own one of those plants tough.
> 
> This is my biggest roth: '266'x'J' --> It is a cross from Taiwan. 266 is 'Mont Millais' x 'Val' and I was said that "J" stands for "Jeanet". I am not sure tough.
> ...



I think your plant is not getting enough light. Iv'e often recieved seedling paphs with very long streched out leaves and the new leaves settled down to a more compact form after a while.


----------



## polyantha (Dec 7, 2013)

Stone said:


> I think your plant is not getting enough light. Iv'e often recieved seedling paphs with very long streched out leaves and the new leaves settled down to a more compact form after a while.



Now I've built my new growing area with stronger light. But I kept this clone under the same light as the other clones, and they flower regularly. And they are more compact than this roth. Perhaps it is a matter of its genetics too. We will see...


----------



## Secundino (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you all! 
I've read Xaviers paper again - with a grain of salt, that is keeping in mind what my possibilities over here (bad water qualities) allow - and watching the plant carefully as to understand what it is telling me. 
I have placed the little pot in a bigger one filled with pumice. 
That keeps the humidity a bit - it is planted in fairly big bark - and adds stability, for it is outside in the shadow now (max Temp. 24ºC, min temp. 18ºC and lots of wind). So it gets at least good ventilation:rollhappy: and good amount of light (the advice is contradicting: some say very shadowy, others say very much light); watering twice a week now, table water: aprox. 80ppm, some less from January on. 
And some crushed shells on top... (another contradiction...) and a bit of sand. 




I'll watch closely and tell you how this little Roth is going on!


----------



## eggshells (Jan 14, 2014)

Polyantha, 

Here is a picture of one the similar cross of the parent #266. #266 is indeed Val x MM







source


----------



## Fabrice (Jan 15, 2014)

In my indoor conditions, m y rothschildianum have less and more light like cattleya.
And much fertilization.

I think the Strone's plant could be more compact with more light but the plant seems to be in very good condition. So, it's probably too a genetic reason.


----------



## polyantha (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks eggshells! But you don't know what 'J' is either I guess?


----------



## leeaun (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi, I tried accessing this link for the pdf but its not working? Has anyone tried it recently? Thanks!



polyantha said:


> As for the PDF:
> here you go: http://eurobodalla.org.au/fileadmin/moruya/registrations/community/orchid/Perth_2012/Paphiopedilum_culture_and_propagation.pdf


----------



## emydura (Nov 7, 2016)

leeaun said:


> Hi, I tried accessing this link for the pdf but its not working? Has anyone tried it recently? Thanks!



That link is no longer working but I have put the document here -

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bqfmq8vke4hwvl9/Paphiopedilum_culture_and_propagation.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Secundino (Nov 7, 2016)

No, that link doesn't work for me either. 

Nice to read it again, thank you David. Is there any chance to get a legal copy of this? Or is it free to download?


----------



## gonewild (Nov 7, 2016)

Secundino said:


> No, that link doesn't work for me either.
> 
> Nice to read it again, thank you David. Is there any chance to get a legal copy of this? Or is it free to download?



The last link works and you can download the pdf from it.


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2016)

I also came across a brand new article on the ecology of rothschildianum, that has soil and leaf tissue data. The soil and extractable nutrient data comes from multiple locations in Sabah that still have colonies of roth, and there are leaf tissue values for several other paph species in Sabah.

I have a pdf that I've shared with a few other members at this point, but maybe someone can give me a hand uploading to ST?


The results point out that rotschildianum is a master of living in nutrient impoverished conditions, but also adaptabed to living in compromised and disturbed locations.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 7, 2016)

Rick said:


> I have a pdf that I've shared with a few other members at this point, but maybe someone can give me a hand uploading to ST?



If you send me a copy I can put it on our server with a download link.


----------



## RandyT (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks for the link David.


----------



## Stone (Nov 7, 2016)

Rick said:


> I also came across a brand new article on the ecology of rothschildianum, that has soil and leaf tissue data. The soil and extractable nutrient data comes from multiple locations in Sabah that still have colonies of roth, and there are leaf tissue values for several other paph species in Sabah.
> 
> I have a pdf that I've shared with a few other members at this point, but maybe someone can give me a hand uploading to ST?
> 
> ...



That paper has been around for a while.
click on researchgate on the 6th paper from the top
http://scholar.google.com.au/schola...lum+rothschildianum&btnG=&as_sdt=1,5&as_sdtp=


----------



## gonewild (Nov 7, 2016)

Stone said:


> That paper has been around for a while.
> click on researchgate on the 6th paper from the top
> http://scholar.google.com.au/schola...lum+rothschildianum&btnG=&as_sdt=1,5&as_sdtp=



Yeah but only the abstract is there, $40 to download the whole paper.


----------



## emydura (Nov 7, 2016)

Secundino said:


> No, that link doesn't work for me either.
> 
> Nice to read it again, thank you David. Is there any chance to get a legal copy of this? Or is it free to download?



If you open my link, you should see in the top right hand corner the button 'Download'. Click that and then click 'Direct Download'. You can then save it to your computer.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bqfmq8vke4...ation.pdf?dl=0

Cheers


----------



## Stone (Nov 7, 2016)

gonewild said:


> Yeah but only the abstract is there, $40 to download the whole paper.



No it's all there. Click on ''researchgate'' next to the paper and it will open the pdf.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 7, 2016)

Stone said:


> No it's all there. Click on ''researchgate'' next to the paper and it will open the pdf.



Yes it is, thanks. When I clicked on the main part of the link it only offered the pay to download. I did not notice the pdf link on the right.

How did you get google to access the Scolar search?


----------



## Stone (Nov 7, 2016)

gonewild said:


> Yes it is, thanks. When I clicked on the main part of the link it only offered the pay to download. I did not notice the pdf link on the right.
> 
> How did you get google to access the Scolar search?



Just type ''google scholar'' into google


----------



## emydura (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks Rick and Mike for the roth paper. A really interesting read. I was interested if anyone could enlighten me on this statement. What is this different variety of roth? 

_The species is also known from a single record elsewhere in Sabah in the Meliau Range (but of a different variety with drooping petals)._


----------



## Secundino (Nov 8, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2016)

Holy thread resurrection Batman!!


----------



## gego (Nov 10, 2016)

emydura said:


> If you open my link, you should see in the top right hand corner the button 'Download'. Click that and then click 'Direct Download'. You can then save it to your computer.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bqfmq8vke4...ation.pdf?dl=0
> 
> Cheers


Is it still there? I dont see anything but error. Thanks

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gonewild (Nov 10, 2016)

gego said:


> Is it still there? I dont see anything but error. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



It's still there but the link in your quoted text is wrong. remove the 0 from the end.

Or here is a direct link to the pdf
https://www.researchgate.net/profil..._Malaysia)/links/54f809f10cf210398e93e7cb.pdf


----------



## gego (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks. I have a copy of this already. I thought it was about the roth culture Xavier wrote.

If anyone has a copy of that, please share. Thanks


----------



## Rick (Nov 11, 2016)

Stone said:


> That paper has been around for a while.
> click on researchgate on the 6th paper from the top
> http://scholar.google.com.au/schola...lum+rothschildianum&btnG=&as_sdt=1,5&as_sdtp=



July 2015 so I would say fairly recent compared to how long folks have been speculating on roth culture and eco requirements.


----------



## emydura (Nov 13, 2016)

gego said:


> Thanks. I have a copy of this already. I thought it was about the roth culture Xavier wrote.
> 
> If anyone has a copy of that, please share. Thanks



I can't recall this article. Was this found at the same Eurobodalla site?


----------



## gego (Nov 13, 2016)

Thats what it says on the earlier post but its not there anymore. That post was in 2013, so maybe somebody has a copy to share. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## naoki (Nov 17, 2016)

Rick said:


> I also came across a brand new article on the ecology of rothschildianum, that has soil and leaf tissue data. The soil and extractable nutrient data comes from multiple locations in Sabah that still have colonies of roth, and there are leaf tissue values for several other paph species in Sabah.



This is the previous thread discussing this paper:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38578
The lead author has several articles about Ultramafic/serpentine plants of Borneo.
I think you can download another one from research gate: 
van der Ent and Wood 2013. Orchids of extreme serpentinite (ultramafic) habitats in Kinabalu Park. Malesian Orchid Journal Vol. 12: 39–54
This one is more like overview with lots of photos including in situ P. dayanum and P. rothschildianum. So it can be entertaining. I already sent this to Rick, but others may be interested in, too.

For people who are interested in ultramafic Nepenthes, he has this paper, too (I'm not sure if it can be downloaded):
https://www.researchgate.net/public..._Kinabalu_and_Mount_Tambuyukon_Sabah_Malaysia


----------

